# Favorite fantasy MA style



## LibbyW (Jan 27, 2015)

I was just wondering what peeps preferences were towards fantasy martial arts.
After a little bit of digging I've found that there is a whole wealth of made up, crazily OTT, fictitious martial arts styles.

At the moment I can't decide between:
_Hokuto Shinken_
_
 
or
Mishima Style Fighting Karate
 



_


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2015)

Hamster style.


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 27, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Hamster style.



Lolz


----------



## Mephisto (Jan 27, 2015)

Flying guillotine!


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 27, 2015)

Mephisto said:


> Flying guillotine!



Ooo, good choice! Master of the Flying Guillotine was one of the first kung fu films I ever saw.
L


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 27, 2015)

Air bending!


----------



## Buka (Jan 27, 2015)

I've always wanted to be skilled in Thumb-fu.


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 27, 2015)

Buka said:


> I've always wanted to be skilled in Thumb-fu.



That was epic! I would have no doubt in Mr Connery being able to do this...The fight in from Russia with Love was hardcore!
One of the guys that tries to come to the big flannel wearing guys aid looks like he should be in BOC - more cowbell 
L


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Air bending!



I've always been partial to earth bending myself....or be the avatar and do all 4


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 27, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I've always been partial to earth bending myself....or be the avatar and do all 4


Honestly, if I could do any kind of elemental bending, I wouldn't even care that much about the martial aspects.

Water bending: I could heal sick people and then enjoy my days off with pool parties and skiing trips.

Earth bending: Home construction and renovations done cheap!

Air bending: Flying!

Fire bending: Probably the least useful skill. I wouldn't even want to use it in a fight because the results would be pretty horrific in a non-cartoon environment. I'd probably explore the possibilities of using it for fire-fighting: instead of creating fire, practice bending it _away_ from homes and people.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2015)

Ameri-Do-Te.
Everything else is ********.


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 27, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ameri-Do-Te.
> Everything else is ********.



This one is my fave:


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Air bending!


----------



## elder999 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sinanju.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2015)

Sinanju is ********!
See? Ameri-Do-Te wins.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2015)

Only Ameri-Do_te can make bringing a knife to a gun fight work!


----------



## donald1 (Jan 27, 2015)

i dont know about any of that fantasy stuf the only MA fantasy i know of is mortal combat... but since everyones talking about master ken thought id tag along


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to like Sinanju, but since then I have moved into Shibumi. That is where I write a little foot not at the bottom of the page, saying, "For the safety of the reader I won't say what I did"


----------



## elder999 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ameri-do-te!

The flailings of a pale piece of pig's ear-far beneath the notice of the Night Tigers of Sinanju-his pathetic  motions are nothing -NOTHING-before the glory that is Sinanju.

"Shibumi." Firstly,get it right, it's 裸/殺す : "naked/kill/."  (hidaka/korusu?)

Shibumi is a real goal to be pursued by us all.....

Secondly, no Japanese nonsense can even hope to shine at all when bathed in the light of SInanju, the sun source of all martial arts.
He..he...he,...."Shibumi."


----------



## zzj (Jan 27, 2015)

My favourite fantasy style is from the Wuxia world, I wonder how many here have heard of it: The 9 swords of Dugu (独孤九剑)

It is a style of swordsmanship based on undermining weapon types (including unarmed, with the assumption that any fighter able to go unarmed vs a weapon would be exceedingly skilled). Other characteristics being that there are no fixed forms, only a set of underlying changes that focus on offensive deadly intent....

From what I remember, the '9 swords' refer to

1. The overall theory / set of changes
2. Sword vs Sword 
3. Sword vs Sabre
4. Sword vs Spear/Staff
5. Sword vs Whips
6. Sword vs Chain/Flails
7. Sword vs Palm (unarmed styles)
8. Sword vs Projectiles
9. Sword vs Chi attacks (we're talking about fantasy right?)

The story was set in around the 15th Century in Ming Dynasty China, and the style itself dated from 11th Century in the Song Dynasty, so understandably there's no Sword vs firearms


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Ameri-do-te!
> 
> The flailings of a pale piece of pig's ear-far beneath the notice of the Night Tigers of Sinanju-his pathetic  motions are nothing -NOTHING-before the glory that is Sinanju.
> 
> ...


I am going to threaten you with * , so, take that!
.
.
.
* For the safety of the reader and myself, this time, I won't say all the horrible, heart exploding, basket ball dunkin', mind blowing techs I will use on your little Sun Source.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 28, 2015)

Guys, nothing beats the raw awesomeness of Samurai Tiger Cavalry-Do


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 28, 2015)

zzj said:


> My favourite fantasy style is from the Wuxia world, I wonder how many here have heard of it: The 9 swords of Dugu (独孤九剑)
> 
> It is a style of swordsmanship based on undermining weapon types (including unarmed, with the assumption that any fighter able to go unarmed vs a weapon would be exceedingly skilled). Other characteristics being that there are no fixed forms, only a set of underlying changes that focus on offensive deadly intent....
> 
> ...



I can't say I've heard of the 9 swords of Dugu, but it does sound quite interesting. Is this something that's been translated to English?...My hanzi isn't so great.
L


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 28, 2015)

I was also going to throw in the Suio-ryu style of this badass ookami daddy:
 

But then I realized that Suio-ryu is an actual sword school 
But I dare say...as good as Wakayama's abilities are, I don't think all his techniques in the movies were really possible - so it's kind of valid?
L


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 28, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> I am going to threaten you with * , so, take that!
> .
> .
> .
> * For the safety of the reader and myself, this time, I won't say all the horrible, heart exploding, basket ball dunkin', mind blowing techs I will use on your little Sun Source.



I'm wondering if Sinanju uses the technique of "surprise buttsecks!", because I've been caught out with that one before...one might say...*giggle*...watch your back
L


----------



## zzj (Jan 28, 2015)

LibbyW said:


> I can't say I've heard of the 9 swords of Dugu, but it does sound quite interesting. Is this something that's been translated to English?...My hanzi isn't so great.
> L



I had not thought to look for an English translation, but thanks to the magic of Google, who knew? There actually exists an online translation of the novel! --> The Smiling Proud Wanderer - An epic Wuxia Kung Fu fiction novel by Jin Yong - English Translation

The part that describes the Dugu 9 swords is in Chapter 10 of the 1st volume  ---> Chapter 10 Sword Training

I should say my ability to read Chinese is not great either, and reading the novel again in English is really enjoyable although some of the translation is understandably awkward. There are other OTT MA styles in the novel such as the Star Sucking skill the literally sucks the life from a person and the Sunflower scroll, where for the price of one's manhood (i.e. self inflicted castration), one will gain impossibly fast speed/reflexes and near invincible skills...


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 28, 2015)

LibbyW said:


> I'm wondering if Sinanju uses the technique of "surprise buttsecks!", because I've been caught out with that one before...one might say...*giggle*...watch your back
> L



Pah, Sinanju stole it from PokeJutsu


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 28, 2015)

zzj said:


> I had not thought to look for an English translation, but thanks to the magic of Google, who knew? There actually exists an online translation of the novel! --> The Smiling Proud Wanderer - An epic Wuxia Kung Fu fiction novel by Jin Yong - English Translation
> 
> The part that describes the Dugu 9 swords is in Chapter 10 of the 1st volume  ---> Chapter 10 Sword Training
> 
> I should say my ability to read Chinese is not great either, and reading the novel again in English is really enjoyable although some of the translation is understandably awkward. There are other OTT MA styles in the novel such as the Star Sucking skill the literally sucks the life from a person and the Sunflower scroll, where for the price of one's manhood (i.e. self inflicted castration), one will gain impossibly fast speed/reflexes and near invincible skills...



Thanks for the share, I will give it a look.
Also....Sunflower scroll self castration   That is a real devotion to the arts...yikes!
L


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 28, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Pah, Sinanju stole it from PokeJutsu




NOOOOO! Pikachu!!!

Another sad victim of Surprise Buttsecks. Seriously guys...I'm sure there is a charity where we can donate to stop this sort of thing happening to other Pikachus.
L


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 28, 2015)

I am suprised no one has mentioned Turtle Style. Kame-hame-HAAA!


----------



## zzj (Jan 28, 2015)

LibbyW said:


> Thanks for the share, I will give it a look.
> Also....Sunflower scroll self castration   That is a real devotion to the arts...yikes!
> L



Well.. to quote wiki:



> In the afterword, Jin Yong mentions that _The Smiling, Proud Wanderer_ can be read as a political allegory disguised as a wuxia novel.[5] As an allegory, it can happen in "any dynasty or organisation".[6] Jin Yong also stated in the afterword that after the novel was published, Vietnamese politicians have used the names of Yue Buqun and Zuo Lengshan as derogatory terms against others in parliamentary sessions.
> 
> Although Jin Yong did not leave any unequivocal evidence, many people believe that characters and factions in the book are representations of people and great powers of the late 1960s, the time when the novel was written. Liu Guozhong believes that the Five Mountain Sword Sects Alliance represents the Soviet Union with Zuo Lengshan as a personification of Joseph Stalin, while the Sun Moon Holy Cult emblematises China with Dongfang Bubai representing Mao Zedong. The other major sects, including Shaolin,Wudang and Emei, represent the United States, the United Kingdom and other NATO members.[7]
> 
> This highly political book is written from an interesting perspective. Instead of looking at the situation from the point of view of a politician who is either seeking to start a rebellion or struggling to keep the world peaceful, the main character Linghu Chong is a lonely individual who does not seek supremacy in a power-driven world.



The real reason I suspect is to represent the lengths to which some will go to for political power, in the context of the political landscape in the 60's... Dugu 9 swords is ultimately anti-establishment, and it is fitting that the carefree hero is gifted this kind of skill against the backdrop of institutional hypocrisy..


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thinking about (great thread Libby ) there was a Sci-Fi program called Babylon 5. In it was a race called the "Minbari" One particular episode had a young "ranger" or in their language "Anla-shok". The character had to face down fear. In this case it was a nasty crim who was the typical front man coward. Suffice to say that he got beat up by the pike the Minbari used and also their MA. The pike is really cool as it folds in on itself to leave itself the size of a baked beans can.

*This is a scene between Marcus (Jason Carter) and Neroon (John Vickery)*


----------



## donald1 (Jan 28, 2015)

zzj said:


> My favourite fantasy style is from the Wuxia world, I wonder how many here have heard of it: The 9 swords of Dugu (独孤九剑)
> 
> It is a style of swordsmanship based on undermining weapon types (including unarmed, with the assumption that any fighter able to go unarmed vs a weapon would be exceedingly skilled). Other characteristics being that there are no fixed forms, only a set of underlying changes that focus on offensive deadly intent....
> 
> ...


you forgot sword vs car


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2015)

I almost forgot....Ambojitsu


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I almost forgot....Ambojitsu



Surely not (amazed draw drooping look).


----------



## qianfeng (Jan 30, 2015)

Clearly the greatest style is 葵花宝典/sunflower treasured manual, only problem is u have to cut of your man part to do it . Story is from 15th century china, The Smiling Peoud Warrior.


----------



## thanson02 (Jan 31, 2015)

If folks are talking about Star Trek, then I would go with Mok'bara!!!


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 31, 2015)

thanson02 said:


> If folks are talking about Star Trek, then I would go with Mok'bara!!!



ah yes... Heghlu’meH QaQ jajvam...and all that jazz  }};-D
L


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 31, 2015)

I just say, Mohaddeeeeeeb! And my enemies fall down.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 31, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> I just say, Mohaddeeeeeeb! And my enemies fall down.


 
Wow. Maybe a tic tac?


----------



## elder999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Then, of course, there's my favorite reply to the inevitable stupid question, _"What's the *deadliest* style for the *str33tz?*_"


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 31, 2015)

thanson02 said:


> If folks are talking about Star Trek, then I would go with Mok'bara!!!



Yeah not bad. I did enjoy watching Worf. Especially the scenes in the holodeck episodes


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 31, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> I just say, Mohaddeeeeeeb! And my enemies fall down.



Hell yeah. Still prefer the Kyle Maclachlan film


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 2, 2015)

Kaio-ken! Raaaahhhhh


----------



## LibbyW (Feb 2, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Kaio-ken! Raaaahhhhh



Raaaahhhhhhh! indeed


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 3, 2015)

"Venusian Aikido Gentlemen, I do hope I haven't hurt you."

ImmaHunter


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2015)

Paul_D said:


> "Venusian Aikido Gentlemen, I do hope I haven't hurt you."
> 
> ImmaHunter



John Pertwee = Dr Who legend.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 3, 2015)

LibbyW said:


> I was just wondering what peeps preferences were towards fantasy martial arts.



Rex Kwan Do

Glock Fu

Ching Ching Bang


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 3, 2015)

Glock Fu and Chic Chic Bang are not fantasy arts...


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

LibbyW said:


> I was just wondering what peeps preferences were towards fantasy martial arts.
> After a little bit of digging I've found that there is a whole wealth of made up, crazily OTT, fictitious martial arts styles.


I do know Sherlock Holmes trained in a fictional martial art called Baritsu, I don't know what it was supposed to consist of though.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Glock Fu and Chic Chic Bang are not fantasy arts...



afcoarse... but clearly pew pew do is


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Glock Fu and Chic Chic Bang are not fantasy arts...



Neither is Rex Kwan Do...I saw it on YT


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 3, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do know Sherlock Holmes trained in a fictional martial art called Baritsu, I don't know what it was supposed to consist of though.



So... you think Bartitsu is fictional, but you think a Sai can be used effectively to break a katana, TMNT are a good resource for MA references and that Funakoshi changed shotokan.
And you're still shocked that your posts get facepalmed?


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do know Sherlock Holmes trained in a fictional martial art called Baritsu, I don't know what it was supposed to consist of though.



Erm, Sherlock Holmes is fictional, the art is very real!!!!!!!! Oh I am soo poised


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> So... you think Bartitsu is fictional



I don't think Baritsu is fictional I know it is.
And I never said I thought a sai could break a katana. I wasn't sure and I was actually quite skeptical when I heard of it being able to do that. That's why I started the thread.

And here's one for you, a quadruple.




Ordinarily I would not lower myself to this level but this time I couldn't resist


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 3, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do know Sherlock Holmes trained in a fictional martial art called Baritsu, I don't know what it was supposed to consist of though.





Transk53 said:


> Erm, Sherlock Holmes is fictional, the art is very real!!!!!!!! Oh I am soo poised



_Bar*t*itsu_ is real. _Baritsu_ was Arthur Conan Doyle's misspelling of the real art.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> _Bar*t*itsu_ is real. _Baritsu_ was Arthur Conan Doyle's misspelling of the real art.



No worries, I did finally notice the misspelling at least.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> _Bar*t*itsu_ is real. _Baritsu_ was Arthur Conan Doyle's misspelling of the real art.


Yes he did that on purpose to distinguish between his fictional martial art and the real art.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 3, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Yes he did that on purpose to distinguish between his fictional martial art and the real art.


Maybe, maybe not. At this point no one has any way of knowing. Wikipedia has a decent summation:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The term "baritsu" did not exist outside the pages of the English editions of _The Adventure of the Empty House_ and a 1900 London _Times_ newspaper report titled "Japanese Wrestling at the Tivoli," which covered a Bartitsu demonstration in London but misspelled the name as _baritsu_.[18] It is possible that Conan Doyle, who, like E.W. Barton-Wright, was writing for _Pearson’s Magazine_ during the late 1890s, had direct familiarity with Bartitsu but altered the term in order to distance it for intellectual-proprietary reasons, avoid misattribution of Holmes' techniques, and/or make it more consistent with Japanese phonology; alternatively, he may have been only more vaguely aware of Bartitsu and simply misremembered or misheard the term. A third possibility is that Conan Doyle may have used the 1900 London _Times_ article as source material, copying the "baritsu" misspelling verbatim; particularly in that he had Holmes define "baritsu" as "Japanese wrestling", which was the same phrase used in the newspaper headline.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 3, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't think Bartitsu is fictional I know it is.



The folks who have been practicing Bartitsu since the late 19th Century will be shocked to hear this...

Bartitsu

Fortunately, facepalming a post that is actually correct just makes you look foolish. It won't actually trigger the apocalypse.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> The folks who have been practicing Bartitsu since the late 19th Century will be shocked to hear this...
> 
> Bartitsu


I was originally saying Baritsu which IS fictional. Looking back I see that you spelled it Bartitsu which was real but the art of Baritsu without the first t was fictional. That has already been discussed on this thread but at first I didn't notice that you spelled it with the first t.



Dirty Dog said:


> Fortunately, facepalming a post that is actually correct just makes you look foolish. It won't actually trigger the apocalypse.



Neither will it trigger the apocalypse when any of my posts are facepalmed by The Three Stooges.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> The folks who have been practicing Bartitsu since the late 19th Century will be shocked to hear this...



Actually, Bartitsu hasn't been practiced continuously since that time.  It fell out of practice in the early 20th century and was revived based on Barton-Wright's manuals in the 21st century. Some of the modern British styles of jujutsu may be partially descended from Bartitsu, but there isn't an unbroken Bartitsu lineage.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 3, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah not bad. I did enjoy watching Worf. Especially the scenes in the holodeck episodes



is it fictional if real people do it?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

Another fantasy martial arts style that I like is Teras Kasi. If anybody doesn't know what it is, try a google search.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nobody's mentioned Sumito, the 97 Steps, "created" by Steve Perry.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 3, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Nobody's mentioned Sumito, the 97 Steps, "created" by Steve Perry.


Ooh, speaking of Steve Perry, how about null-boxing? That always seemed like a fun concept.


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 4, 2015)

Tertragrammaton Gun Kata


----------



## LibbyW (Feb 4, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Tertragrammaton Gun Kata



The Gun Kata was always a fave of mine. I like the idea that people will become so ingrained with gunplay that this sort  of thing wouldn't be impossible.
Plus the sword combat in the film (though as always not completely correct) was at least different from the typical wushu style swordplay and did have good fundamentals.

I could imagine someone like Jerry Miculek one day turning round and saying; "Hey, I got so good I started doing Tajiquan while I was shooting" 
L


----------



## LibbyW (Feb 4, 2015)

Just found this on ooo-tube.
It's weird because even though it's fantasy, it looks quite applicable, if there were lightsabers that is. Though I don't see why some of this wouldn't work with say...a Chinese long-sword.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2015)

LibbyW said:


> Just found this on ooo-tube.
> It's weird because even though it's fantasy, it looks quite applicable, if there were lightsabers that is. Though I don't see why some of this wouldn't work with say...a Chinese long-sword.



Ah yes the first form. Allegedly this is first instructed at Youngling level on Coruscant, probably Dantooine as well!


----------



## donald1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Tertragrammaton Gun Kata



I never seen anyone shoot a gun both upsidedown and above there head... but I bet its a interesting site to see


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 4, 2015)

Hot brass in the ear sounds like fun...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 4, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Hot brass in the ear sounds like fun...


Hey, whatever turns you on, man. I don't judge.


----------



## LibbyW (Feb 4, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Hot brass in the ear sounds like fun...



Yeah....maybe revolvers then? Though a gas burned scalp ala chamber escape doesn't sound great either 
L


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 4, 2015)

Ninjas with light sabers....FTW!


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Ninjas with light sabers....FTW!



#### ##, that was brilliant. Are they a stunt team or something. The editing and CGI is just so good. Got to be pro's right?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 4, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> #### ##, that was brilliant. Are they a stunt team or something. The editing and CGI is just so good. Got to be pro's right?



They are professionals.  I remember seeing this a few months ago, I think they won an award for it.  From their YT description:



> 'Jedi Ninjas' a Team2X production. Produced by James Mark and Yung Lee (GakAttack). Directed by James Mark and Justin Lovell. Action Designed by and Featuring Team2x. Visual FX by Yung Lee (GakAttack)
> 
> Jedi Ninjas was developed as a passion project to recreate the current style of Star Wars action seen in video games into live action. This style often combines elements of Force powers with the use lightsaber combat. As there are no upcoming live action Star Wars movies to this date, this was a project to make many of the fans' dreams into a reality.
> 
> ...



They really did a nice job of it


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 4, 2015)

Took a look, this is the one that won the award:


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kong Soo Do said:


> They are professionals.  I remember seeing this a few months ago, I think they won an award for it.  From their YT description:
> 
> 
> 
> They really did a nice job of it



Yeah they certainly did. You that sort of thing could translate to gaming with the raw power, but refined somewhat of the modern day GPU! Just saying


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Took a look, this is the one that won the award:



Some a little too Episode 1 on Naboo, but very cool


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 6, 2015)

If I'm gonna pick a fantasy martial art, it'll be with a weapon, because that in my opinion makes it a little bit more realistic for me to imagine that I can defeat several opponents at a time. lol

I'd say two-handed weapon arts, a la Skyrim and such.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 6, 2015)

BeeBrian said:


> If I'm gonna pick a fantasy martial art, it'll be with a weapon, because that in my opinion makes it a little bit more realistic for me to imagine that I can defeat several opponents at a time. lol
> 
> I'd say two-handed weapon arts, a la Skyrim and such.



Sith Tremor Sword for me.


----------



## BeeBrian (Feb 7, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Sith Tremor Sword for me.


 
Star Wars? Isn't that overpowered? It cuts through Stormtroopers' armor like butter.


----------

